# General > Photography >  Whale

## Happy Gilmour

Bit far away and horizon a bit off.

----------


## kas

Brilliant catch. Its a MInke.
May I ask where and when?

----------


## Happy Gilmour

Last night 14.06.2010  about 8pm just half a mile east of Lybster harbour.

There were 5 dolphins following the boat and coming up at the side and front.

----------


## Raven

If you straighten the horizon you have a true cracker there HG! I wish I would have seen that!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

A squint horizon on a shot taken from a boat can give the impression of capturing the swell of the sea.Hate squint horizons on shots taken from shore but on a boat it is sometimes ok to break the so calles rules.

----------


## nirofo

> A squint horizon on a shot taken from a boat can give the impression of capturing the swell of the sea.Hate squint horizons on shots taken from shore but on a boat it is sometimes ok to break the so calles rules.


NAH!

_nirofo_.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

No surprise there then. :: 

Have a look at some of the photos taken for the deadliest catch series,the producers didnt feel the need to straighten horizons
just for the sake of it.

----------


## Happy Gilmour

Sorry everyone no excuse, calm night but squint eye!

----------


## nirofo

> No surprise there then.
> 
> Have a look at some of the photos taken for the deadliest catch series,the producers didnt feel the need to straighten horizons
> just for the sake of it.


I'm not surprised, they'd have had all on to stand up never mind take a straight horizon in that sea.  In that context the shot is acceptable because it shows how rough the seas were at the time, not so for a virtually flat calm sea when the whales were photographed.  It would have been relatively easy to crop the image to a straight horizon and would have been acceptable.

_nirofo_.

----------


## Raven

> Sorry everyone no excuse, calm night but squint eye!


Fantastic improvement HG! Well done you!  :Smile: 

The wee boatie almost looks like a steam liner in front of those clouds  :Wink:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> I'm not surprised, they'd have had all on to stand up never mind take a straight horizon in that sea.  In that context the shot is acceptable because it shows how rough the seas were at the time, not so for a virtually flat calm sea when the whales were photographed.  It would have been relatively easy to crop the image to a straight horizon and would have been acceptable.
> 
> _nirofo_.


Black??????????????

----------


## nirofo

> Black??????????????


Er "Black??????????????", what's that supposed to mean ???

_nirofo_.

----------


## Happy Gilmour

Is this what you mean?

----------

